# Schistosomiasis (bilharzia) in Morocco- be aware.



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is a current query about what injections are needed for visiting Morocco. Can I also point out to potential visitors that bilharzia ( schistosomiasis) is also endemic in parts of Morocco.

See:

http://www.iamat.org/pdf/World_Schistosomiasis_Risk_Chart.pdf

which lists what parts.

It's a nasty thing to get, can do it's worst internally without being recognised, years later, by most GPs and, as my other half will testify, is very straightforward to treat if detected early.

To avoid getting it DON'T paddle, splash yourself with water from or swim in irrigation channels or lakes ! I can confirm that the carrier snails were present in the irrigation channels we visited.

G

(Otherwise Morocco is absolutely amazing and a no. 1 Must Visit for any motorhomer !)


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Grizzly..
More useful info towards my trip..


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Given the number of people planning to visit Morocco in the next few months then I make no apologies for bumping this post.

G


----------

